# ISO Acrylic Supplies



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Who knows where in DFW to go for sheet acrylic and related supplies?


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.regal-plastics.com/acrylic.html

this is who i would use. when i was working in the arcade industry that is where we would go get acrylic sheets


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Regal Plastics carries mostly Lexan/Polycarbonate. They carry acrylic, but don't stock a big variety and have to order stuff in. What they do stock, it's pretty expensive compared to Allied. The one benefit is that they have a scrap bin, and if you catch it before it's picked up by the recycler, you can buy stuff out of it for $1/lb or so (min $30 on all purchases.) 

Allied Plastics has a tremendous amount of warehouse space and the stock to prove it (they even have materials for prosthesis manufacturing.) Their prices are much better than Regal. They keep most small scrap and sell by the square foot. They're not the cleanest or most efficiently run place, but the price is right. 

Professional Plastics carries a lot more specialty plastics, but that's about all I know about them. I haven't purchased anything from them. 

SABIC Polymer Shapes seems to focus mostly on the signage industry. Don't know much about them really. 

Online: usplastics.com, mcmaster.com, smallparts.com
Acrylite has an online store that sells by the square foot for most of their stuff, including the highly specialized ones. It's not cheap, but neither is the material itself, so it's a way to try it out. 

Acrylic aka Plexiglass aka Lucite aka Acrylite aka Chemcast
Cast acrylics engrave to white under a laser, extruded acrylics don't. 
Thin acrylics are extruded unless otherwise specified. Chemcast is obviously always cast, it's made in Mexico and by some accounts is lesser quality, but it seems decent to me. In other brands, the code GP means it's cast, other codes mean extruded. Cast costs more because it's made by the sheet, rather than continuously. Thicker sheets are always cast. 

1/8" is roughly $75 per sheet, it goes up steeply from there with 1" costing close to $1,000. 

Acrylic is fairly brittle. Polycarbonate (aka Lexan) is what is commonly referred to as bulletproof. It will bend before it breaks. It cuts poorly on the laser. PETG falls in between, it's more durable than acrylic, but it will break at some point. Impact modified acrylic is a new type that is supposed to compete with Polycarbonate, but I haven't used it yet. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for the good info.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't remember the guys name (it isn't bill) but Bill's Plastics Inc. has been helpful to me in the past. It is a very small shop here in oak cliff and if they don't have what I need they have given me good suggestions. 

2107 Sylvan Avenue
Dallas, TX 75208-1828
(214) 744-1170


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Truly, this club hides a wealth of information!

We got to get our marbles together and do articles on our website.

I've bought sheet and 2" diameter clear pipes from Regal Plastics before. But didn't remember the name until I saw it written here.

--Nikolay


----------

